# bsnl evdo speed problem



## dummydave (Jul 6, 2013)

folks i gt a bsnl evdo connctn using micromx 300c modem...

I placed in a directn n gts 3 signal bars n it connctn mode is auto 

Upn connctn shows connctd in HSIA 

But speed z poor its just 20-30kbps max....

Anyway i cn gt the speed??


----------



## Dushie (Jul 7, 2013)

Try using thevsame latenight and check tye speeds.  Bsnl evdo speeds are deoendant on couple of factors, 1. Signal strength  2. No of users in your area 3. Distance from the tower 4. Modem you are 
Using and connection quality 

Usually speeds are low during the daytime,  but increase at night.


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 24, 2013)

Micromax EvDO modems are known for wrongly reporting HSIA when actually on 1X, Use the EvDO only rather than hybrid/auto mode. Also get an USB extender cable and move the modem around your house. In my house I get 12-15 kBps at one place and 40-60 kBps just 5 cm away rotated 30 degrees. EvDo is highly directional. You may want to know the location of your BTS tower as well to orient it that way.

I had some luck with a directional antenna I built with coaxial cable, cardboard and hangar wire. I could have tweked it better but since I'm selling my EvDO next month, didn't bother. Google for CDMA 800 MHz yagi homemade antenna


----------



## sahil1033 (Jun 17, 2014)

What Coldbreeze16 said is totally right. I too use MMX 300C and I've experimented too much on EVDO. My area is a bit far away from BSNL exchange. So, getting good speed is kind of nightmare. What I've noticed about EVDO is that it's highly unstable, means, you can't use it on laptop comfortably. If you put your hand in front of modem, speed drops. Seeing all this, I bought a USB extension cable and fixed the modem at a place where speed was maximum. Yes, EVDO is highly directional, you move it 1 cm and change the direction of modem and you might get triple fold increase in speed. This is the best way to use BSNL EVDO at it's maximum capacity.


----------

